# xine cannot play official DVD`s



## ptr (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi,
I am new to FreeBSD, made a wlan-network-install (11.0)with no complaints on an 11 years old Medion laptop, installed with 'pkg install' Xorg, i3, mc, alpine, dillo, geany, edpfview, cups, xsane, xine, vlc, gnome-
mplayer; old scanner and printer are working well.

But xine cannot play official DVD`s; the message is:


```
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable. According to your country laws you can or can`t install/use libdvdcss to be able to read this disc. 
 Failed to open VDPAU backend Shared object "libvdpau_nvidia.so" not found. vo_vdpau: Can`t create vdp device: No vdpau implementation
```
xine does play anything else, but not the DVD`s. The machine has an Intel graphic, no nvidia. When I install the libdvdcss xine freezes.

What to do? Thanks.             

ptr


----------



## aragats (Jan 11, 2017)

I believe you need to install multimedia/libdvdcss.
I haven't tried it with xine, but I used to use mplayer to play encrypted DVDs.


----------



## ptr (Jan 13, 2017)

I installed libdvdcss again and xine freezes, but it helped me for gnome-mplayer and vlc (see these posts).


----------

